# What is normal squab behaviour?



## fire-fly (May 21, 2016)

*What is normal fledgling behaviour?*

I found a small white-winged dove today. It can fly (badly). It got startled once and flew toward a low branch but it mostly just crashed into it and quickly ended up back on the ground at the first opportunity. I think I saw an adult watching over it from high in the tree. I don't see any obvious signs of illness or injury. 

What has me concerned is that it is spending all its time on the ground. i don't see any other birds interacting with it. I kinda sorta thought doves were gregarious. It also does do a circling motion every so often. Is that just normal nesting like behaviour or could it be the first sign of PMV? Also, it seems to be spending more time on the pavement than on the earth. Any idea what that might be about? 

Sure is a cute little thing. Hope someone with some expertise can chime in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is in a safe place and the parents are watching over him, I would leave him there for them to care for. If it doesn't seem like a safe place, then leaving him there isn't a good idea. It's just that they do so much better when raised by their parents. They teach them all they need to know to survive in the wild. It is probably normal circling, unless he is doing it backwards.
Where are you located?


----------



## fire-fly (May 21, 2016)

Thanks! He/she looks more lonely than sick. I am glad to hear it is probably normal to do a bit of circling. I am in Austin, Texas where the temperature highs are in the 80s F. It is a relatively safe place I suppose but not ideal. We have a lot of predators that pass through but our yard also has cover, food and water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Didn't realize he was in your yard. I would keep an eye out for him and just see that all seems okay, just to make sure. Please let us know. Thanks for watching out for him. Do you leave feed or water out for the birds? That would be a help for him.


----------



## fire-fly (May 21, 2016)

Really appreciate your insight. Thank you. He/she is adorable in an ugly duckling kind of way. I do feed birds ... squirrels ... and even the lizards. haha. Can a little guy like this eat seeds or does he still need the parent's help? I've been leaving small handfuls of sunflower seeds close to where he is lurking. Maybe he needs smaller seeds though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think he will eat the sunflower seed. Can you scatter some dove mix, or some wild bird feed mix. They like the smaller seeds. He may just be at the weaning stage now. I would also put some water down where he can find it.


----------



## fire-fly (May 21, 2016)

Oh. Thanks for that idea. I bought a seed mix with millet to scatter but I have to wonder what native seed is available. Maybe wild carrot seeds. I don't see a lot of other plants actually setting seed in any kind of abundance. I have a year round population of white-winged doves in the upper tree canopy. What do the fledglings normally eat around here at this time of year?

I figured water would be a priority. The closest source is a creek but a road blocks access and he had trouble flying even five feet to a tree when distressed.

He made it through the first night which is a big relief since I am pretty sure a rat snake lives nearby. Yesterday I saw him perching on a short fence. His balance was a little wonky but he could do it. I haven't seen him yet today but my fingers are crossed ....

EDIT
Did a little research on food and found this (http://animaldiversity.org/accounts/Zenaida_asiatica/) Hope it helps anyone else who might be wondering. I probably could use rice instead of store bought seed. (I have trust issues with big pet companies).

"White-winged Doves feed on a variety of seeds, grain, and fruit that vary depending on their range and seasonal availability. They consume seeds and fruits of wild trees, grasses, and herbaceous plants, as well as those of ornamental cultivars. Domestic grain crops including sunflower, barley, sesame, sorghum, wheat, corn, and safflower are also an important food source in many parts of White-winged Dove’s range. To supplement their seed-based diet, White-winged Doves will also ingest shells of small snails and other gastropods, or bits of bone extracted from raptor pellets or mammal feces. The bones and shell are an important source of calcium for the doves, necessary for eggshell and crop milk production."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But this one is a baby, and they normally start with the smaller seeds. Around here, the doves eat the wild bird seed/pigeon seed mix that I leave out for the ferals. Here they seem to like the millet, cracked corn, and the milo seeds. But they will eat a variety of things. A baby isn't usually going to start with sunflower seed. The blackoil sunflower would at least be smaller than the larger ones. It takes them a little while to learn to eat on their own, but they will. Dove mix that you buy is more of the smaller seeds, and a small amount of the larger peas.

Just read your link, and apparently they are large, more like pigeon size, so I guess they would be eating the same things. The parents will take the sun flower, but not the younger ones, unless of course they are shelled.


----------



## fire-fly (May 21, 2016)

I feel so fortunate to have found this forum!

I guess I am tripped up by not knowing the normal development of this bird. I am aware that after a certain period they get booted out of the nest and that they will wander nearby on the ground for several days before finally taking flight. 

My first thoughts were that it is prematurely out of the nest because of my experience with other birds. When wrens leave their nest they are pretty much adult sized and get flight training from the parents. This little guy looks undeveloped but doves could very well have a strategy completely different from wrens. If it did leave the nest prematurely the question is how far off the time table could he be? Is he at the point where he is normally expected to forage? The adults have already started mating rituals. They have a couple of breeding periods each year so maybe this is close to the normal time table.

The adults LOVE the black oil sunflower seeds I put in the feeder. They are kind of bullies to the other birds. Nevertheless I am scattering the millet mix and tiny snails just in case this guy needs them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons, and I don't know about your dove, do start another nest, but the male will continue to feed the fledglings. Other birds do this also. Cardinals start a new nest, and while the female sits on the eggs in the new nest, the male will take the babies around and feed them and teach them how to forage. I think your guy looks a bit young to be out of the nest, but I don't know those doves so can't be sure. Hopefully the Dad is feeding him. Keep watch over him and if he seems weak or ill, then you can try hand feeding him till he weans.


----------

